# ferry to palma



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi any one caught a ferry from Denia to Palma any info please cost etc 

Mick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Palma*

Hi

There are at least two, possibly three firms serving the mainland to Mallorca.

www.balearia.com - Denia - Palma and the other firm is Isomar or Iscomar or something like that.

A useful site is www.aferry.to

Russell


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*ferry*

thanks for that    mick


----------

